# KORE suspension HP level kit.........



## nalegtx (Dec 22, 2008)

Has anyone here ever plowed with a suspension leveling kit? I am Putting on a KORE HP front 3" level to get some more clearance. Its a 2500 truck, but the 8' fisher hangs like a 9' ona 1500............its pretty depressing=(...........the kit comes with new springs, shocks and trac bar drop blocks. I am also getting 305/50R17 NITTO A/T for some better height


----------



## ry_rock (Jul 21, 2011)

if you want to take the sag out of it invest in some springs...IMO anything else you do is just a waste of money and cover up, you can add the level kit and big tires if you want but it wont help the sag from the springs, spend the money and do it right the first time...just my .02....best of luck


----------



## nalegtx (Dec 22, 2008)

its the poor clearance i have thats the issue... you think i should also put on timbrens when i do the front springs?


----------



## dave_dj1 (Nov 2, 2010)

I think what he means is put on a heavier spring, not just a taller spring.


----------



## ry_rock (Jul 21, 2011)

timbrens are just a low cost cover up they only prevent the springs from bottoming out reducing your spring travel and rate, if you want to maintain proper suspension, steering control and ride quality, put in proper heavy duty springs that will handle the added weight, no need to raise the truck tires or suspension unless you are going for that "look"


----------



## nalegtx (Dec 22, 2008)

ry_rock;1334955 said:


> timbrens are just a low cost cover up they only prevent the springs from bottoming out reducing your spring travel and rate, if you want to maintain proper suspension, steering control and ride quality, put in proper heavy duty springs that will handle the added weight, no need to raise the truck tires or suspension unless you are going for that "look"


I am actually going for the look, as you speak of, so i guess i will just see how it turns out. Thanks for all the input everyone, always helpful, love this site!Thumbs Up


----------



## IA Farmer (Nov 7, 2004)

nalegtx;1335240 said:


> I am actually going for the look, as you speak of, so i guess i will just see how it turns out. Thanks for all the input everyone, always helpful, love this site!Thumbs Up


I am really thinking about the KORE kit as well. Are you going to be installing it yourself? If so let me know how the install goes. You should take some before and after pics as well. Hope it works.


----------



## nalegtx (Dec 22, 2008)

RAM ON97 going to do it on Thursday after work, i am a mechanic and me n a co-worker are staying late to do the install.I'll try n get u some pics


----------



## Red_Rattler (Feb 28, 2001)

Kore has an option of a heavier front spring for plows or winch bumpers fyi.... I have the normal Kore kit on my 03 and love it, also go the rear mini pack. lifted the truck around 3"


----------



## IA Farmer (Nov 7, 2004)

nalegtx;1336492 said:


> RAM ON97 going to do it on Thursday after work, i am a mechanic and me n a co-worker are staying late to do the install.I'll try n get u some pics


Did you get the KORE kit put on? How was the install?


----------



## IA Farmer (Nov 7, 2004)

Red_Rattler;1337456 said:


> Kore has an option of a heavier front spring for plows or winch bumpers fyi.... I have the normal Kore kit on my 03 and love it, also go the rear mini pack. lifted the truck around 3"


Did you install the kit yourself? How bad was it? Also I didn't see anything on the KORE site about heavier springs. Are they necessary?


----------



## Turf Care (Dec 7, 2006)

I've got an 06 with 6" front springs from Don Thuren (search Thuren Suspension). Some of the best reviewed Dodge suspension components out there. Used to have Rough Country 5" springs, which were approx 20% stiffer than stock springs, they handled the plow great, but rode terrible the other 11 months outta the year. IMO, set your truck up for what you do with it the majority of the time.


----------



## Red_Rattler (Feb 28, 2001)

Yup did it myself, was a very well engineered lift and went together great. They were avalible when I ordered my kit 2 years ago, they were designed for heavy offroad bumpers and winches and plows, they were about 25% stiffer I think?


----------



## Red_Rattler (Feb 28, 2001)

Before...









After...


----------



## IA Farmer (Nov 7, 2004)

Red Rattler, that is a great improvement. Looks great.


----------



## Red_Rattler (Feb 28, 2001)

Thank you def one of the better things I did to the truck! rides alot smoother as well


----------



## nalegtx (Dec 22, 2008)

got my front springs and shocks in and love them!... i'll get pics as soon as i remember. the install was easy, me n a buddy at work did the kit in about 2.5 hours, went super smooth!, even had time to do transfer case, front/rear diffs and a LOF! just gotta get some tires, and of course the Terra Grappler Nitto's i want are on back-order until who knows when=( Looking at the Trail Grappler, but they seem a bit too aggressive for everyday driving.


----------



## nalegtx (Dec 22, 2008)

anyone here plow with 35's on their truck with a level kit like my KORE? How is the traction with the 12.5" wide tire? and is there any rubbing/clearance issues with the blade up? thanx for any help need all i can get........


----------

